
Show HN: Share Streaming Services With Friends(Even if they don’t own accounts) - GPUboy
https://vidshared.com
======
GPUboy
Available as a firefox addon or chrome extension.

Share your netflix/hbogo/youtube with up to 5 friends even if they don't own
an account.

The host requires a fairly good graphics card to stream the screen, netflix,
and videorooms. Viewers can run on simple laptops without owning the streaming
service. If you own a streaming service and would like us to add support, it
can work like a viral marketing strategy, since your customers would share and
sell your service for you. If they want the full experience or to become hosts
themselves, they can purchase it.

I appreciate any feedback, bug reports, or requests to support streaming
services.

------
notadog
The legality of this seems suspect. Additionally, there is no terms of service
or privacy policy to be found on the website.

~~~
GPUboy
Thanks! The signup page has been updated to include Eula and Privacy Policies.

We believe since we limit it to a handful of friends, and netflix doesn't
prosecute users who share with friends, this flies under fair use. If we let
people broadcast freely to millions, I could see how it would cut into
revenues.

Currently, vidshared streaming would be lower bandwidth than the high res
netflix streams, so I believe this can work like a viral marketing strategy
for them: their customers can share and sell it to their friends actively now.
I could be wrong though :) If any streaming service wants us to remove
support, let us know!

